
Show HN: Can we predict if your next flight will be delayed or cancelled? - wsdan
https://content.gozenner.com/free-flight-assessment.html
======
quaquaqua1
If it's a late night flight with not enough people filling the plane, you can
bet your fucking ass Delta will cancel that shit and say "see you at 6am!!!"

